# Lucky Stars.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Ignore the typo's above where I have referred to Callie as Tally; not sure how I have managed that. *


*M*any of the boarders asked Callie and her trainer questions, about who would be able to do what with the horse and when. Callie’s trainer kindly and professionally answered each of the questions asked. Callie loved her trainer, she was always happy to answer everyone’s questions, no matter how silly they were; her replies were put in a way that made them easy to understand but she also made them as detailed as possible and usually included examples. Her trainer explained how it would only be her and Callie working with the horse until it built confidence and trust with them and then they would introduce other boarders to the horse. Unless in an emergency situation no one else was able to have physical contact with the horse, but they were allowed to pat and give the young horse treats over the fence. It didn’t take Callie long to come up with the name “Lucky Stars” and the younger riders than shortened it to Lucky and everyone began calling the young colt by Lucky. 

The next day was the second day of summer and also the second day of Lucky being at the barn. Callie awoke early to feed Lucky and her two other horses Daisy and Lance. Her trainer met up with her and explained how Callie would slowly introduce the horse to the process of having its feet cleaned. Callie was excited and nervous about being the one doing the practical work, she focused on staying calm and relaxed and slowly slid her arm down the horses shoulder. She patted lucky and soothed him quietly, making sure he understood that Callie had no intentions to hurt him. Callie took a deep breathe, before asking Lucky to pick up his hoof, he did so but at first he tried to pull away. Callie held on gently and used her voice to calm him once again he soon stood quietly and let Callie begin the process of cleaning out his hooves, he was almost perfect with each of his hooves although he had a habit of kicking out slightly with his back feet when Callie cleaned them out; though both Callie and her trainer were confident he would quickly work out of this habit with time and patience. Callie then picked up a soft body brush and began brushing the dirt away from the young horse’s body. At first Lucky was unsure and turned towards her curiously and even nibbled at the brush. 

“It’s okay … good boy Lucky,” Callie said in a soft voice as she brushed away the dirt and over-grown, un-brushed coat. Callie knew underneath and with many hours of brushing and washing he would have a glossy, dark bay coat waiting to be un-leashed.
“His confident with you Cal … he trusts you a great deal,” said her trainer, Susan as she leaned on the solid, wooden fence post. The barn had recently put in new fencing over the whole 40 acre property, replacing each and every fence post with a solid, white fence post. Each freshly painted by the boarders. The barn also had plans to put in a second outdoor area and develop their cross country course so that their fences could be suitable for students of all abilities. 

Callie brushed away for about an hour and stepped back, brushing the hair and dirt off her shirt. Her trainer had left a good forty-five minutes ago to start the day’s work; Callie had been pleasantly surprised at how much her trainer trusted her with the young horse. He had started to develop a nice shine in the sunlight and with a good bath and more brushing he would turn out to be a very pretty looking pony. He only stood roughly fourteen hands tall, but at the age of two they were sure he would grow out to be a nice, chunky eventing horse. Callie didn’t really mind, she wasn’t focusing on the future she was focusing on getting _Lucky _to trust her and learn the basics. Callie watched as _Lucky _sniffed at the lead rope and took several slow steps backwards, he slowly moved his head. Putting pressure on the lead rope; he pulled light enough for the rope to still hold. Callie praised him and put his rug back on, he tossed his head around once again but this time it was to less of a degree. 

The next morning Callie awoke to the sun barely shining through her window, she quietly ate her breakfast and got ready to go to the barn. Before hoping on her bike and riding the long ride to the barn, fortunately the early morning weather had been cool and made the ride almost enjoyable. She rode past several paddocks with long, thick, green juicy grass in them. Clearly they weren’t being used by animals; Callie thought how much her horses would enjoy to be kept in the luscious, long grass. Callie guided her bike into the drive way and parked it neatly at the top of the barn hallways. She picked up two pre-made buckets of food and walked down to the stables of the three horses and placed their food over each stall door, before taking a broom out and starting to sweep out the messy hallways of the barn. Callie noticed how the sunlight shone brightly on the floor, making the whole room fill up with a sunlight, yellow colour.

“Morning Callie,” said one of the boarders Grace; who had shoulder length blonde hair which she regularly wore in a long, thick pony tail. She owned a young, chestnut Arab that was kept at the barn named _Diego_. Each time Callie saw Grace ride him she was surprised at how much his movement had represented a warm-bloods. He was also calm, confident and collected; Grace had chosen him as an eventing prospect as a youngster and her uncle who had trained horses many years ago professionally had trained him up for her. 

.


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Awesome story! I love it!


----------

